# How far should full range drivers spacing be



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

If I were to build a set of LRC's with multiple full range drivers the same size, how far should the drivers be spaced apart from each other in the enclosures? They will be operating in a frequency range from 80hz-20k.

I've read some where the spacing should be as close as possible? I've also seen something about the center to center of the cones. 

The drivers im thinking of using will be 2-7" DC Gold Audio N-7r's per enclosures


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I myself don't think it would matter as long as they are not playing the same frequency...But I am probably wrong so I'll be interested on what others say too!


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

They both will be playing the same signal. So as far I know if the speaker aren't properly set up there will be combing issues.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Right next to each other is ideal, but usually the wood requires a little spacing. 

I'd suggest no more than 2 drivers playing the same range per speaker. Make sure all drivers are vertically arranged or you will have nulls. Even a vertical line array can have nulls because 2 drivers playing the same frequency will cancel and reinforce certain frequencies at certain angles depending on how they sum.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Should I truncate the frame of the drivers to get them closer together? The OD is 7.4" and the cut out is 6.23"? So they have about 2.34" of baffle between the baskets.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

not necessary


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

LRC as in left right center?

Can you use the center channel in a vertical setup?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You can use vertical centers, but mostly you have to have a projection screen or a TV mounted up above the speakers. Most people use horizontal for space constraints. If you can swing it, vertical is better all the way.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Others have addressed your question, I'll question your concept.

Is there a reason for using indoor/outdoor drivers of very high cost with no pertinent specs? Why do you want 2-per when singles have 93dB sensitivity? It seems to me you can do better with a ~$2K budget. 

Frank


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

fbov said:


> Others have addressed your question, I'll question your concept.
> 
> Is there a reason for using indoor/outdoor drivers of very high cost with no pertinent specs? Why do you want 2-per when singles have 93dB sensitivity? It seems to me you can do better with a ~$2K budget.
> 
> Frank


I was about to ask the same question. Why are you planning to use multiple drivers?


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

1. yes, LRC= left, right, center
2. the center can be vertical as long as the height is less 20"
3. the reason im wilingl to pay this much for these driver is i've heard the babb audios in the past and they performed like no other speaker i've ever heard. dc gold improved on babb's design, so they are suposed to be even better.
4. i want 2 driver per encloser because i dont want to go thru all the trouble of building/buying these encloser for a single driver and not have high output capability i want. So i would rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> 1. yes, LRC= left, right, center
> 2. the center can be vertical as long as the height is less 20"
> 3. the reason im wilingl to pay this much for these driver is i've heard the babb audios in the past and they performed like no other speaker i've ever heard. dc gold improved on babb's design, so they are suposed to be even better.
> 4. i want 2 driver per encloser because i dont want to go thru all the trouble of building/buying these encloser for a single driver and not have high output capability i want. So i would rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it


Have you ever heard a well designed Jordan Watts design? They are the best full range drivers on the market.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Far be it from me to criticize anyone who knows what they want, and go for it. Best of luck!
Frank


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> Have you ever heard a well designed Jordan Watts design? They are the best full range drivers on the market.


I hear and see a lot about them, but never heard them for myself.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/21448-build-dc-gold-n7r-steel-enclosure.html

here is my build using a pair of N7r's (one per channel) they sound great: you may want to consider the 6x9 speakers N69r because you can get the distance between the two centers closer (which will raise the frequency where comb filtering starts)... I actually plan to make a line array with 4 n69r's per channel someday


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Yes i have read your tread numerous times. It inspired me to want to build my system. But inspiration was overcome by my laziness so I purchased some pre-built speakers instead of going the diy route. I had planned on doing diy subs, I purchased the subs 9 months ago and they are still sitting in there shipping boxes. addle:


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I am glad I could inspire you to do a DIY project, even though laziness won in the end 

what kind of subs do you have? what kind of enclosure are you planning?


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

4-18" Mal-X's & 8-18" PR's I've been talking with a local cabinet shop about getting the enclosures built. 14 cubic ft with PR's max out with weight should give me a 13-14hz tune. It will be 4 enclosures total 1 sub and 2 PR's each.


----------

